# Amplificador para fotodiodo



## angl_ram (Abr 13, 2007)

Hola:

Quisiera saber que circuito puedo utilizar para amplificar la señal proporcionada por un fotodiodo, la señal esta en un rango de 0 a 0.5v, y me gustaria amplificarla de 0 a 5v. Otro inconveniente,  es que en mi circuito unicamente poseo alimentacion unipolar 0-17v. He probado con el amplificador LM308(alimentacion unipolar), pero para valores relativamente bajos 0.3v, no amplifica bien. Si alguien me pudiese ayudar se lo agradeceria. 

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Elvic (Abr 13, 2007)

hola *angl_ram*

coma has de recordar el fotodiodo es un elemento quee es sencible a la luz
bien recordemos que los diodos se polarizan con un voltaje minimo de 0.3v aproximadamente 
con esto quiero señalar que en el diodo simpre va haber una caida de voltaje "umbral " entre .3 y .6v

ahora el fotodiodo diodo tiene esta misma caida de voltaje y  su funcion es que a mas incidencia de luz en él, mayor es la corriente que circula, 

como podemos tomar esta cracteristica 
pues con un convertidor de corriente a voltaje como el que aparece en eta pagina

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_ampl_fotodiodo.asp

aunque creo que es el que mencionas en tu comentario sobre el lm308
si observas el circuito que esta en el enlace veras que no es necesario una fuente simetrica (+ gnd -)
funcionaria con la la funte unipolar que tienes 0 - 17v 
espero te sirva el comentario 

suerT


----------



## angl_ram (Abr 13, 2007)

Hola elvic:

El circuito que mencionas es el que he utilizado, y no me ha funcionado, no se si puede ser porque mi amplificador es el UA308TC y no el 308T como se indica en la pagina. Puede ser este el problema???? La salida que obtengo es contante indiferentemente de que modifique la entrada.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 13, 2007)

bueno hola otra ves *angl_ram*

NO difinitivamente no es de gran importancia si tu circuito es un UA308TC debe de funcionar si es que esta bien el circuito, y no digo que no lo hayas armado bien sino que el diagrama el diseño este mal 

si hacemos los ajustes que dice la pagina conectando directamente el fotodiodo a la terminal inversora de amp. op. y quitando C1 funcionara...
bueno y sino funcionara entonces sustituir este C1 por una resistencia de 1k y asi como la formula del amplificador inversor es vo=vi*(-rf/ri) pero tambien es iguan  Av =  -vo/vi

y como  ri es la de 1k y esta en serie con el fotodiodo, entonces si el voltaje en ri al aumentar la corriente en el fotodiodo y como v=r*i entonces quedaria que vi= corriente del fotodiodo * ri y el voltaje aumenta 

aunque ya me surgio una duda tambien con respecto a la alimentacion pues es un amplificador inversor es necesario el voltaje negativo.

pero bueno adjunto u diagrama algo tosco pero solo para darte ide de como quedaria


suerT
nota: solo es una sugerencia tu decides si la pones en marcha .


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 13, 2007)

Hace tiempo hice uno para ultravioleta-visible, y son
bastante idiosincráticos. Para que la respuesta del
diodo sea veloz y lineal, el diodo debe ser polarizado 
inversamente. El ruido es proporcional al voltaje
aplicado en inversa. Como los diodos en inversa tienen
impedancias en el orden de los gigaohm, los amplificador
usados deben ser FET o CMOS. Y como las corrientes
son tan pequeñas, hay que blindar bien.
Adjunto viene ujn circuito para una aplicación unipolar.
Por cierto, elcicuito que estabas usando no es para
medir luz en valores absolutos, si no para medir cambios
en la luz.

Saludos


----------



## angl_ram (Abr 13, 2007)

Gracias por las ideas, en estos dias las pondre en practica y os cuento. A ver si hay suerte y funciona.....


----------



## Unai (Abr 14, 2007)

Muchas gracias de ante mano,pero  lo que a mi me gustaría saber si el circuito que he dibujado en rojo está bien montado de cara a obtener luxos en la salida Vo.

Mi intención es gracias al fotodiodo capatar luz, mediante el primer amp.op obtener en *VA* voltios, y seguidamente con el circuito dibujado en rojo obtener los luxos que he obtenido atraves del fotodido BPW35.

Quisiera saber si el circuito montado en rojo está bien, y si no que es lo que he fallado (puede ser que lo tenga todo mal).
Repito busco obteber en* Vo* la cantidad de luxos que ha obtebido el fotodiodo. ¿Cómo lo haria?

Muchas gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 15, 2007)

El circuito esta bien. Solo debes calibrarlo.
El unico problema que se te puede presentar
es que oscile si el cambio en la intensidad
de la luz es muy grande. En ese caso
puedes poner el fotodiodo entre los terminales
de un amplificador de instrumentacion JFET.
Ah, blindalo mucho, pero mucho. Por que 
esa configuracion es de muy alta impedancia.
R4 va a ser de unos cuantes megas, te lo 
aseguro.

Saludos.


----------



## johnbel (Feb 1, 2008)

Hola, gracias por sugerir los circuitos, necesito un circuito nose si puedan ayudarme el amplificador de fotodiodo que pueda activar un relé. de forma lineal.

a mayor luz constante, mayor corriente al relé y se mantiene.
a menor luz, menor corriente y asi

porque he probado el circuito de unicrom (me parece que es para audio) y cuando hay mayor luz produce un pulso mayor; osea que luego se desvanece. no se mantiene constante


----------



## mcrven (Feb 1, 2008)

angl_ram, el principal problema por el cual no funcionó el circuito propuesto por Elvis, es que es para señales AC y, parece ser que necesitas un amp DC. Para eso debería funcionar el que propuso Perromuerto.

mcrven


----------



## fede888 (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola, queria saber si el circuito de perromuerto funcionaria para detectar si hay o no luz,es decir que si el fotodiodo esta o no iluminado produzca un 1 o 0 a la salida del amplificador op.Tambien quiero saber si se puede usar un TL074.Gracias


----------



## electromario (Mar 21, 2010)

hola yo tengo un circuito hecho por mi mismo de un fotodiodo y un LM308 lo utilize para un sensor infrarrojo, funciona muy bien garantizado que  funciona, bueno el sensor detecta como a 20 - 25 cm incluso lo puedes configurar como un filtro pasabandas para evitar interferencias.
volviendo al tema el c*IRCUI*to es sencillo por ende barato aca les dejo el link por si *QU*ieren verlo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPF2mBIuaH4 tengo uno mas sencillo si lo *QU*ieren demen sus correos *POR*q*QU* no se utilzar el adjuntador de archivos 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ojo...
> *2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica*.


----------



## dragondgold (Abr 23, 2010)

electromario me interesa mucho tu circuito, para poder subirlo entrá en el modo avanzado o subilo a una web como rapidshare o megaupload.

Saludos y gracias


----------

